# is there a difference?



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

whats the difference between a normal tamiya kit and and x-ray or r.i.p. i mean the woven graphite and carbon fiber make it look nice but it can only be so light, i think the people who run xrays and other top grade cars can just drive better not that all that carbon and graphite. and the worse drivers start out with the all plastic. so with a little fine tuneing a normal kit can perfom as well as a top grade kit with the right driver, so anything else you guys got like agree/disagree, just trying to prove a point, thanks mike...


----------



## Biff Malibu (Jan 16, 2006)

Are you asking a question or trying to prove a point?


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I would take an xray over any tamiya kit any day,


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

one question cdw35, why? what is the main advantage not like im agintst you im just curious...


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yea stampede what i was trying to say was the driver makes the car, i mean yea the 400.00 car would be built better but most of that money is for all that graphite and aluminum, i do sorta agree about the things with the rtr ,but i dont have an rtr just a tamiya ta04ss kit. nothing graphite or aluminum but its pretty light. i dont like rtrs either i had a tt-01 rtr.... annoying as he!! :drunk: , it handled like crap too. but i didnt car back then....


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

thanks, by the way i race paved oval and i like to transfer weight on pavment any way, it just gives me more feel of control. i dont really like carpet, it what you put in your house!!  j/k so thanks....


----------

